# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  bicho, verme?

## Hugo F Santos

boas tenho um ser no meu aqua que tem uns 5mm de comprimento tem duas antenas, um é branco e outro é branco com uma risca castanha, é rapido como a luz... e pelo que me deu a perceber hoje de manha estava com um pedaço de "casulo", estrutura castanha cilindrica e comprida que tem dentro um ser(peço desculpa mas ainda nao estou dentro dos nomes) que sai para apanhar comida em suspençao..., na boca ou equivalente a leva-lo para dentro de um buraco...
 alguem faz ideia do que será?

cumps

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Umas fotos ajudavam na identificação.
Abraço,
Paulo

----------


## Hugo F Santos

é que para alem de ser rapido , nao tenho maquina que chegue para ele...

----------

